# George Morris ban upheld



## milliepops (21 November 2019)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...me-ban-sexual-misconduct-claims-upheld-701432 

can't believe the number of people still defending him


----------



## ester (21 November 2019)

I can't believe it either, the hero worship is strong.


----------



## Gusbear (21 November 2019)

I was a spectator at one of his showjumping clinics here in Oz.  What an obnoxious, horrible and abusive man!  He might be a great rider, but he gained nil points for his customer service skills on the day.  He abused, belittled and yelled at all the poor souls that paid big bickies ride in his clinic, plus he yelled at and abused all of us in the viewing gallery to boot!   Heâ€™s a horrid man.  He had riders and spectators alike in tears on the day.  I dared blink nor move as did everyone else in case he called us out for it.  Not a pleasant experience at all.  An angry little man with a complex it seems.


----------



## Kat (21 November 2019)

I'm utterly disgusted by the people defending him and disputing the jurisdiction of safe sport to act in a case like this


----------



## silv (21 November 2019)

Gusbear said:



			I was a spectator at one of his showjumping clinics here in Oz.  What an obnoxious, horrible and abusive man!  He might be a great rider, but he gained nil points for his customer service skills on the day.  He abused, belittled and yelled at all the poor souls that paid big bickies ride in his clinic, plus he yelled at and abused all of us in the viewing gallery to boot!   Heâ€™s a horrid man.  He had riders and spectators alike in tears on the day.  I dared blink nor move as did everyone else in case he called us out for it.  Not a pleasant experience at all.  An angry little man with a complex it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Same when he has been to New Zealand, absolute abnoxious bully of a man, but it seems thatâ€™s excusable because he is a successful rider.


----------

